# How's it holding up? Osp,nimi



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone has an first hand report of the portage lakes area today 12/25. I would like to get up early and hit it before the rain gets here, thx jon


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

If you go out of OSP, I will be there around 9. I will spud my way out.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Will be out here in a few hrs jon. Not sure where yet though. Give me a call or shoot me a text I lost your number when I got a new phone.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Erieangler51 said:


> Will be out here in a few hrs jon. Not sure where yet though. Give me a call or shoot me a text I lost your number when I got a new phone.


I'mup and should be there by 6, I'll have a little blue sled (no shanty) and probably wearing camo jacket,


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Osp, 5in. Just turned on the vex and it's loaded, gotta go,


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Let us know how you do. Good luck and be safe!


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Fished OSP this morning. Ice was good. Left around 10 and went back at 1:30. Spud bar went through about half way to the golf course side. Tried to find a way around the iffy ice but spud bar continually went through on one hit! Made my way back to shore and left. Went to Nimisila off Main St boat ramp. Same thing. Ice is getting rotten. Bring back the 15 degree days!!!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

HEAVY rain rolling through in the NW right now and still mid 60's. Thinking anything that was still not rotten, will be shortly.


----------



## OhioProFisherman (Jan 7, 2016)

Went to nimi yesterday checked by the south main ramp area and was not good enough for me but checked pizza Bay and had at least 6 inches so we fished for maybe an hour or so and got a some perch n gills all dinks so just decided to pack up


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Before me and Bobberbucket went to north we checked c1 all the way over into the bay by the island . Ice was 3.5-4" but crystal clear ice. We decided not to fish it due to the water and ice being so clear and it being a sunny day. Could see down 14 ft through the ice. I think nimi with the clearing water will turn into a night bite lake.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Good to hear Erie


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Considerable shoreline ice degradation Monday from sunup to sunset.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

quicktafix1 said:


> Fished OSP this morning. Ice was good. Left around 10 and went back at 1:30. Spud bar went through about half way to the golf course side. Tried to find a way around the iffy ice but spud bar continually went through on one hit! Made my way back to shore and left. Went to Nimisila off Main St boat ramp. Same thing. Ice is getting rotten. Bring back the 15 degree days!!!





icebucketjohn said:


> Considerable shoreline ice degradation Monday from sunup to sunset.





icebucketjohn said:


> Considerable shoreline ice degradation Monday from sunup to sunset.


Just stopped by OSP for a look, top layer of white ice is gone and open holes from yesterday were frozen over about 1/2in. About a foot or so of shore ice is broken up where everyone gets on by the boat house, looks like a couple cold nights should save it, a guy coming off said it's about 3 1/2 in of clear ice, be safe and wear your spikes,


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

Hope so


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

I've been off work for 5 days gota be back in at 330pm today. 
Any ice access this morning?
Will steelhead fish this a.m. if not....thanks


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

ballast said:


> I've been off work for 5 days gota be back in at 330pm today.
> Any ice access this morning?
> Will steelhead fish this a.m. if not....thanks


Has anybody had a chance to look at osp ? I'm going somewhere in the morning, EARLY.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I haven't had a chance. But I swung over by moggy after work tonight and there was 1 shanty out off lansinger closer to 43 than where the normal group fishes. Not to sure about the conditions. I didn't check because I didn't have my spud or picks.


----------



## OHsportsman (Mar 29, 2014)

trapperjon said:


> Has anybody had a chance to look at osp ? I'm going somewhere in the morning, EARLY.


Drove past osp this evening and there was 1 shanty out near the channel. I didn't have spud or picks or even a jacket on me so I didn't walk out. Just because someone was out doesn't mean its safe!!


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

That shanty was me. I checked it yesterday morning and found 3 to 4 inches of solid black ice. Fishing was slow. Lots of marks but few takers over 6 inches. Fed the moocher heron 7 smaller blugills before he finally got full.
There was as many as 12 guys out yesterday but only 6 today. Heading back there tomorrow.


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Moocher heron pic.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

I was out at OSP last night until 3, caught a ton of short crappie, only two keepers all night, but it was a lot of fun. Also landed the biggest catfish I ever caught through the ice.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

So the ice will fish there today?


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

ballast said:


> So the ice will fish there today?


From what I've herd it's being fished right now.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Where at?


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Osp


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

ballast said:


> Where at?


I was at osp all morning, 3.5in of black ice, bite was consistent but dinks, couldn't believe how people were walking everywhere with no spud OR spikes on,


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Anyone checked the beach at Lake Milton


----------



## walleyekiller446 (Oct 24, 2014)

ballast said:


> Anyone checked the beach at Lake Milton


Milton is half open water i drive over it everyday with this wind today it's prolly all gonna be gone there


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

That sucks about milton.....palm rd is good


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Nice Cat


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

icebucketjohn said:


> Nice Cat


If I don't wake up with a MAJOR tumor in the morning, I'll probably be back a OSP, if anyone is interested I'll bring the Tennessee fire, ; )


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

.....Was on North Reservoir Saturday morning, 12/31 from 8am till Noon.  Shoreline was busted up pretty darn good., but managed to get on sliver of good ice. 3" ...Fished with Nixmkt Tom. High winds didn't help our ice situation and was a challenge seeing the ice lines, Both of us caught about 40 gills each and took home a dozen. No monsters or bull bluegills. No perch or crappie. Steady action all morning. Ice was getting soft and shoreline rapidly deteriorating by the time we exited.







Great to be on the ice and end the year on a positive note.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Glad you guys got out it looks like it's going to warm up again this week, but at least mid week it's suppose to really drop to the teens and we get to start over again.


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

How's the ice looking on osp or nimi?

I'm looking at driving over an hr so I don't wanna make the trip and there not be safe ice.


----------

